# Dirt Cheap DCC? Sprog Nano and Booster?



## jlassen (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anybody used the SPROGNano?

Last item at this page



Supposedly, it connects to any old DCC booster, and allows you to use JMRI software to control your setup. Doesn't have a separate programming track like the normal Sprog II and III, but allows for "On the Main" programming.

But the idea of this $42 widget, connected to any old JMRI computer, connected to any old booster for a DCC control system is intriguing. Any reason something like a CVP DCC "Booster 3" couldn't be used? (http://www.ebay.com/itm/CVP-EasyDCC...A-Assembled-/252055982157?hash=item3aafb5104d)

Add $15 for a Power supply, and I'm looking at at $72 DCC system. admittedly, Boosters are usually a bit pricier than this and if you end up paying full retail for a new one, A sprog III probably is a better choice. 

And I'm not sure if this old BOOSTER 3 will actually work with the SprogNano. 

But it seems like this could work, right?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Right.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You so far have not had the number of responses to your thread
that one could usually expect here on the Forum.

Possibly because few of our members have any experience
with the devices. I know this is the first I've heard of them.

Most of the modelers use NCE, Digitrax, MRC or Bachmann. You
have large numbers of our members who use and have
extensive experience with them, including the ties to
computer control.

You might want to consider that wealth of experience before
you invest in something that does not appear to have a wide
user base.

Don


----------



## jlassen (Dec 5, 2013)

This is very pragmatic advice. I will balance this against my desire tinker around at the edges of things. Block detection and signal control don't seem to be SPROG/JMRI's strong suit. 

Though I've heard of folks running separate DCC controllers/power-source for Block detection /switching/other accessories, so investing in one solution for locomotive-control wouldn't preclude setting up a loconet controller, for example.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are several of our members who have large layouts with
occupancy detection, block control and tied to their
computers.

For advanced electronics of this type you might also want
to visit WiringforDCC.com.

http://www.wiringfordcc.com/

Alan Gartner is one of the nation's foremost
DCC men.

Don


----------



## jlassen (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you for the link.

I'll look into that.


----------

